# Dual Citizen - US Tax Laws



## Alaina32 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, hopefully someone could shed some light... 

I was thinking of renewing my U.S Passport. 

Father - American. Mother - New Zealand.

Born in New Zealand but when I was young (age 3) traveled to the states on a US Passport after obtaining a Certification of birth aboard. ( FS 240 form)

Now 32, and always lived in NZ since the short stint visiting grandparents in Texas when I was aged 3 and U.S passport long expired and never had a SS number.

Question is now, if I reapply for a US passport and obtain a SS number. 

Will I be stung for never filing US tax returns?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You won't be "stung" for never having filed - they'll issue you a passport no problem. But you'll need to file "a few" back tax returns once you get the social security number - probably 3 or 4 - just to "prove" you don't owe any back taxes. (Chances are, you won't.)

Best thing to do is to talk to the US Consulate in NZ to ask about the passport and the social security number, and then take things one step at a time.

There are some new requirements related to your 2011 US tax filing (called FATCA) but you can't file anything until you have a social security number and that may take some time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

